# Exmark Walk behind Mower will not start



## IMPERIAL1 (Apr 4, 2011)

My Exmark walk behind mower will not start.
No spark on the plug changed out the coil still no luck.
Could somebody help me?


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Need more information. Engine make and ID numbers. Was it running and just stopped? etc...


----------



## clowe (Dec 25, 2008)

you maybe grounding out somewhere.disconnect ground an see if it fire.


----------

